# Docd187123 is a part of the Team at UGBB



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2013)

I've been watching Docd since he got here and found that my initial impression was accurate. He has a great future as a moderator here... So this morning I acted on that and promoted him to work on the Team here at Underground Bodybuilding.  I am excited that he has the opportunity to join us here as we are hitting a period of intense growth.  

Please wish him the best and forgive him if he accidentally bans you.


----------



## Jada (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats:32 (2):


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Well deserved, but then I am a little biased (and jealous).

Oh, and if he bans me it won't be an accident.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks guys...and Rumpy.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 1, 2013)

Id considered it an honor to be banned by you my Lebanese, lesbian friend.  Congrats dude


----------



## #TheMatrix (Dec 1, 2013)

...impressive.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations Doc.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 1, 2013)

Doc's whorish ways finally worked. Knees sore yet docypoo? I know your jaw has to be 


But really, congrats brother!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 1, 2013)

I haven't the faintest idea who he is or where this brother came from? POB says is good....is good. Sup, governor?


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Doc doesnt like cheese, Ben. 

Thats all i can tell you at this point. 

But he hasnt banned me yet, and Ive been trying.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Doc doesnt like cheese, Ben.
> 
> Thats all i can tell you at this point.
> 
> But he hasnt banned me yet, and Ive been trying.



I've had a page long debate on another forum with doc about this whole cheese thing...he doesn't budge...
we should make an honorary "cheese thread" for doc. Pics of cheese for pages and pages. 

Oh and I love your signature at the bottom. Fu ckin great lol


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah, we are going to have to break him in I suppose, Frank. 

Lets do it.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

I signed him up for the Hickory Farms "cheese log of the month club"


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Ok, Rumpy has started us off. Lets all chip in here.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks guys for the warm welcomes. My knees are sore as hell but POB promised me a sick day today for me to get out. 


Oh and **** ch**se!!!!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 1, 2013)

don't deny it docypoo...we know you love cheese


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Doc's mom was a Bedouin cheese maker


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

I've got a petition out to ban ch**se internationally. You guys should sign up


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 1, 2013)

don't deny it docypoo...we know you love cheese


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 1, 2013)

damnit my cheese picture wont upload properly!!!!!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

frank.tb said:


> damnit my cheese picture wont upload properly!!!!!!



That's just divine intervention man


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I've got a petition out to ban ch**se internationally. You guys should sign up



But how could I make you halal bacon cheese burgers?


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 1, 2013)

Giving a brown man power is a terrible, terrible decision.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 1, 2013)

damnit! stupid image thing!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 1, 2013)

didnt work...


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Well, I don't know about all brown men, but this one in particular, yeah, train wreck written all over it.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 1, 2013)

Welcome boss!  You seem intelligent enough to mod here, all except for the cheese thing.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

In all seriousness, congrats Doc. 

You will fit right in as a mod. 


You seem to be a dick that no one really likes. Like I said, perfect fit for a mod! 

Just kidding my brother, you are going to fit like a glove. Welcome on board!


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

I wonder if Doc has a plan to become all powerful, and take over the site?


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> I wonder if Doc has a plan to become all powerful, and take over the site?



He does.  I'm going to do everything in my power to help and support him, but once he gets there, I plan to kill him and usurp his power.  Then all this will be mine!


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Dec 1, 2013)

he hates cheese...how can someone take over that hates cheese? it just wouldn't work...


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

When you are in power I want to assume POBs identity.


----------



## shenky (Dec 1, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I've been watching Docd since he got here and found that my initial impression was accurate. He has a great future as a moderator here... So this morning I acted on that and promoted him to work on the Team here at Underground Bodybuilding.  I am excited that he has the opportunity to join us here as we are hitting a period of intense growth.
> 
> Please wish him the best and forgive him if he accidentally bans you.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> When you are in power I want to assume POBs identity.



You know you have my <3. Consider it done.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you, fine sir. <3


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

And as usual. Rumpy gets nothing.  Maybe I can be Mugsy emeritus


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

Consigliere maybe?


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats you blue queer!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

I'll take it


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 1, 2013)

When Doc allows me to take over POBs entity, i will make you GK, then we will take over the board.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> When Doc allows me to take over POBs entity, i will make you GK, then we will take over the board.



Done.  That will work.  But I still might try to knock off Doc at some point


----------



## Azog (Dec 1, 2013)

Congrats Doc!!


----------



## PFM (Dec 1, 2013)

Another transgender Moderator.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

PFM said:


> Another transgender Moderator.



I know, how super fuking gay do you have to be to be a mod here?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I know, how super fuking gay do you have to be to be a mod here?



I'm no Gil Grissom but if the wear marks on my knee pads from POB are indicative of gayness needed then....


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 1, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm no Gil Grissom but if the wear marks on my knee pads from POB are indicative of gayness needed then....



I knew that's why he likes you better


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I knew that's why he likes you better



I didn't stop when he was like "Ok that's about half of it"


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2013)

good luck docd...

ur now blue..ur gonna  be side by side with regs... good company


----------



## grind4it (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations Doc. For what's its worth IMO, Doc is a solid brother. He's new here (UGBB), but not new to the game. Great pick as always POB.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2013)

and times roman...and marshall..


----------



## ImDennis (Dec 2, 2013)

doc is a little shyt


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

I heard Doc has an extra testicle he calls "jerry"


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

It depends on who he's with, he uses different names for it.  Most of them are super gay names that everyone was naming their kids like 20 years ago, really faggy shit like Spenser or Taylor, crap like that.  Let's just say what ever name doc calls it, it ain't keeping it's lunch money


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

Hunter, grayson, ashton. Gotcha


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 2, 2013)

A little late to the party but congrats brother


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2013)

Yaya said:


> and times roman...and marshall..




Glad you brought them up. I haven't heard from either in some time so both have been dropped from the staff.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 2, 2013)

hopefully redlang gets the nod next


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 2, 2013)

Yaya said:


> hopefully redlang gets the nod next



Help me out man... Your sarcasm is to veiled for me so I can't see it coming lol


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2013)

Yaya is an asset to UGBB!


----------



## Yaya (Dec 2, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Help me out man... Your sarcasm is to veiled for me so I can't see it coming lol




congrats doc..glad your here


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 2, 2013)

Hey doc congrats .......great choice and addition...!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Yaya said:


> congrats doc..glad your here



Now that was sarcasm, right?


----------



## Yaya (Dec 2, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> Now that was sarcasm, right?



No....truth


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

You know who would be a great mod? Dr. Tillacle. 

The day to day shenanigans would be enough to make this the most popular site on the web.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats Doc and nice choice PaB...

But, I agree with Yaya. This would only feel right, if we bump marshall to Super Mod.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

CoastalMuscle for mod


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh btw doc, no more long all nighters to the city chasin skirts on the weekends. You have to stay home and monitor the board now.


----------



## bubbagump (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats doc!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Oh btw doc, no more long all nighters to the city chasin skirts on the weekends. You have to stay home and monitor the board now.



That makes Doc sad. It's like you know him personally and set out to hurt him bro


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats brother


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> That makes Doc sad. It's like you know him personally and set out to hurt him bro



Yeah responsibility can suck sometimes. It's lonely at the top.


----------



## 502 (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats DocD. Full of very useful information. Well deserved


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Seeker said:


> Yeah responsibility can suck sometimes. It's lonely at the top.



Not if you join me and give me lap dances


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

501s finest said:


> Congrats DocD. Full of very useful information. Well deserved



Thanks brother!


----------



## j2048b (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats doc! Good to have another good bro who knows a lot in as mod! Cant say much about the cheese!


----------



## Seeker (Dec 2, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> Not if you join me and give me lap dances



I only accept 100 dollar bills.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Dre's a playa and only carries C notes, (but they're all fake)


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

I accept rupies and pesos


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Wow, rupies is hard core.  Doc does a lot of Donkey shows and is used to having pesos thrown at him,  Not sure about ripees, I think I still have a few, I'll throw them at him next time I see him and see what he does


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Fishy's first Maharaja Mac.  He didn't like it.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

I like it. I like it a lot.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 2, 2013)

Then the next day away from the hotel, Fishy decided he didn't really have to go after all


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 2, 2013)

Thats one smart fish


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm a little late to the party but congratulations Doc, well deserved!


----------



## DF (Dec 2, 2013)

Welcome to the team Doc! first order of business ban Rumpy & get rid of his damn fish pics.


----------



## transcend2007 (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats Doc!  Now, do you have a web cam?  Not for me of course but just askin......


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 2, 2013)

DF said:


> Welcome to the team Doc! first order of business ban Rumpy & get rid of his damn fish pics.



Thkse fish pics have haunted us from. Ology over to here lol. 



transcend2007 said:


> Congrats Doc!  Now, do you have a web cam?  Not for me of course but just askin......



I do in fact do webcam shows, my rate is $9.95/min and hardcore male on male action is $15.95/min.


----------



## Iron1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Docd187123 said:


> I do in fact do webcam shows, my rate is $9.95/min and hardcore male on male action is $15.95/min.



You said the red light on the camera meant it was charging!

You could at least give me a cut of that $15.95/min.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Dec 2, 2013)

Congrats Doc!


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 3, 2013)

Iron1 said:


> You said the red light on the camera meant it was charging!
> 
> You could at least give me a cut of that $15.95/min.



Man iron we've been getting fuked........TWICE


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Dec 3, 2013)

Rumpster I might be the only one........I missed the fish


----------



## Joliver (Dec 3, 2013)

It's like deja vu all over again.  Congratulations doc.  I mean, I could have thought of a thousand better...uh, I mean...congratulations.  Excellent choice.


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

joliver said:


> It's like deja vu all over again.  Congratulations doc.  I mean, I could have thought of a thousand better...uh, I mean...congratulations.  Excellent choice.



Think harder, there's more than a thousand, a lot more.


----------



## Austinite (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats. Certainly deserves the recognition.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats......


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Dec 3, 2013)

joliver said:


> It's like deja vu all over again.  Congratulations doc.  I mean, I could have thought of a thousand better...uh, I mean...congratulations.  Excellent choice.



You're here now too? Jesus...


----------



## TheBlob (Dec 3, 2013)

Wow fd your avi is really distracting.. lol


----------



## creekrat (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats doc


----------



## Dtownry (Dec 3, 2013)

Haven't had the honor of conversing with you yet as I have been away but it is glad to know the leadership is growing.  Congratulations.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

Dtownry said:


> Haven't had the honor of conversing with you yet as I have been away but it is glad to know the leadership is growing.  Congratulations.



Thank you sir and I hope to be conversing with you and everyone else here. Stay safe out there brother


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey Doc! Eat a dick.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 3, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> Hey Doc! Eat a dick.



Yours and POB's? <3


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 3, 2013)

good luck...


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

When I see Doc IRL, he's usually on stage with a donkey and people are throwing pesos at him.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 3, 2013)

When I see Doc IRL, hes usually eating pop tart crumbs out of POBs navel while POB rubs his nipples and sings Boy George songs like "Do you really want to hurt me?"


----------



## don draco (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats doc!


----------



## Rumpy (Dec 3, 2013)

GuerillaKilla said:


> When I see Doc IRL, hes usually eating pop tart crumbs out of POBs navel while POB rubs his nipples and sings Boy George songs like "Do you really want to hurt me?"



Um, that was either me or Doc does that with a lot of guys.  Did 'PoB' have a beard?  Sometimes I say I'm him when I get caught doing super gay stuff


----------



## HDH (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats bud.

HDH


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 3, 2013)

contadulations brother.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 3, 2013)

Congrats Doc


----------



## jyoung8j (Dec 6, 2013)

Congrats doc!!


----------



## TheExperiment (Dec 7, 2013)

congrats!!


----------



## NavyChief (Dec 7, 2013)

Congrats, just like George and wheezy, movin on up


----------



## Magical (Dec 14, 2013)

Congrats doc...nerd! Ha ha. Nah congrats though


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 14, 2013)

I also want to bump this thread just to let Doc know I miss our long walks on the beach. 


And the way he would always let me be little spoon.


----------



## 69nites (Dec 14, 2013)

Good people. A man who can hold a decent debate and stay objective.

Level heads=good mods.


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Dec 14, 2013)

^^^ 

Agreed and grateful for it.


----------

